

Domaining - Insure.com sells for $16mm - dentonbros
http://www.elliotsblog.com/insure-com-sells-for-16-million-7361

======
jacquesm
That's a nice ROI.

Anybody interested in a nice two letter domain for a fraction of that ;) ?

~~~
vaksel
you should go through a list of companies with WW in them and start pitching
them to buy your company + domain. Get them to do an auction to drive up the
price

    
    
       Weight Watchers
       WW Grainger, Inc
       William Wrigley Jr. Company
       Watson Wyatt Worldwide
       W_____ W____ _________

~~~
jacquesm
This first part is pretty obvious, I have a long list of such names, but I'm
not sure how to go about an actual sale, the auction sounds like a good idea,
thank you!

~~~
btilly
Look for the email I just sent you if you're interested in trying to get it
auctioned off.

~~~
kirubakaran
Could you tell me too, please? A friend of mine has asked me to help him sell
a three character .com domain name and I don't know how. What do you think it
would go for?

~~~
btilly
I know that Moniker does this exact kind of auctions. You could just start at
<http://domainauctions.moniker.com/how_to_sell> and try to find them through
their website. Or email my user name at gmail.com and I can ask internally
(they are owned by the same company that owns my employer) for who you can get
in contact with there behind the scenes. Of course I may be told that people
are supposed to go through the website, though that is less likely if the
domain name is a really good one. :-)

~~~
kirubakaran
Thank you!

